# Playas De Tijuana Apartments And Etc



## GimpLostAndLovinIt (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I've not posted in a while. Life kind of got in the way of my dream to move to MX, but now that my job allows me to work remotely from anywhere, I'm back on track. 

I've been down to TJ a few times now, I love it but it's been short stays and I am still trying to get a feel for everything. I was wondering if anyone had any leads on a good motel I could stay in for like a week or maybe two to explore that's reasonably priced. 

I was also hoping someone might be able to lead me in the right direction toward the best apartments.

I got in contact with a realtor that I found while browsing listings on CL, even though I know those are targeted at the "vacation rental" subset just because I was curious... and he was nice, showed me some places, etc but I can't help thinking there is a better way... or maybe at least a different realtor. The places were awesome, don't get me wrong, but still seemed over priced even for a 2/2 with an ocean view.

I would like to live in Playas De Tijuana. I have my Global Entry card, but would not be crossing every day. I will be able to get temporary residency fairly easy according to the consulate in LA. 

My budget for an apartment is around $750 at the max but I would like to stay maybe $500 or less if possible. I currently live in LA about 5-7 miles from the beach, and pay almost 1k for a studio that I hate everything about except the location so it's time to move on, save money, and have a better quality of life!

My Spanish used to be decent but I let is slip so I don't feel super comfortable asking about apartment aspects that way right now but I know it will come back. I have a goal to be fluent in 3 months, and to take some classes during the day since I work online at night.

I currently do not have a car, and use forearm crutches..

Any advice or other feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I was looking for a place to rent in mexico in cancun, and having the same troubles. Someone suggested Tijuana-Ensenada to me. I've never been to Tijuana or Baha, so I know nothing about that part of Mexico. What sort of deals were you shown?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I love Playas TJ, often spent weekends when I was living in L.A. Far different environment than the infamous Revo and its "zebras", cheesy tourist traps, strip joints and the endless river of booze ready to sweep you off into unconsciousness. Playas is sort of upper-middle class Mexican with a few U.S. expats staying close to home. The beach is low-key, even spiritual in the early morning with groups of old hippies and new-agers doing chants and meditations. What sort of temporary digs you looking for? Dali Suites and Hacienda del Mar are at the high end of the area, about 60-70 bucks per night. My budget calls for something more modest, but still safe, comfortable and clean, and most aren't on Google Maps. Check out La Misión. Night and weekly rates, or an apartment for longer. Owner is an old guy, but his perfectly bilingual son, born in San Francisco, keeps it running. Everything you'll need is in the shopping center a couple blocks away. For seafood, try the all the way up, closest to the lighthouse.


----------



## GimpLostAndLovinIt (Jan 15, 2013)

perropedorro said:


> I love Playas TJ, often spent weekends when I was living in L.A. Far different environment than the infamous Revo and its "zebras", cheesy tourist traps, strip joints and the endless river of booze ready to sweep you off into unconsciousness. Playas is sort of upper-middle class Mexican with a few U.S. expats staying close to home. The beach is low-key, even spiritual in the early morning with groups of old hippies and new-agers doing chants and meditations. What sort of temporary digs you looking for? Dali Suites and Hacienda del Mar are at the high end of the area, about 60-70 bucks per night. My budget calls for something more modest, but still safe, comfortable and clean, and most aren't on Google Maps. Check out La Misión. Night and weekly rates, or an apartment for longer. Owner is an old guy, but his perfectly bilingual son, born in San Francisco, keeps it running. Everything you'll need is in the shopping center a couple blocks away. For seafood, try the all the way up, closest to the lighthouse.


Thanks so much for this! I love Santa Monica beach in LA at dusk because the same sort of thing happens all within the backdrop of the pier if you're in the right place, so knowing that about Playas makes me even happier. 

I'm def wanting to stay on the more modest side of my budget for sure, so I will def check out La Misión next time I am down that way... hopefully next weekend to get the ball rolling.

What SHOULD I be looking for range wise for a 2/2 (or even 1/1) with an ocean view and some decent features like maybe an elevator? All the ones the Realtor mentioned were like $750 and up... and while I can afford that and it's certainly better than what I am paying for my tiny studio in LA.. I'd like to pay much less, if possible.

Last time I was in the area, I had a blast... somehow accidentally ended up walking back from downtown TJ all the way to SY, on the overpass along with the vendors... and they all thought I was a light skinned Mexican learning the route for the first time... they were giving me sales tips and pointers on where to walk... etc. when I got to the front by the first guards, several of my new "friends" kept telling me not to get too close to "those people" or I would get in trouble... and I had to convince them I had my papers and was actually fine to pass through. 

It was an experience I won't soon forget. Haha.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

GimpLostAndLovinIt said:


> What SHOULD I be looking for range wise for a 2/2 (or even 1/1) with an ocean view and some decent features like maybe an elevator? All the ones the Realtor mentioned were like $750 and up... and while I can afford that and it's certainly better than what I am paying for my tiny studio in LA.. I'd like to pay much less, if possible.
> 
> Last time I was in the area, I had a blast... somehow accidentally ended up walking back from downtown TJ all the way to SY, on the overpass along with the vendors... and they all thought I was a light skinned Mexican learning the route for the first time... they were giving me sales tips and pointers on where to walk... etc. when I got to the front by the first guards, several of my new "friends" kept telling me not to get too close to "those people" or I would get in trouble... and I had to convince them I had my papers and was actually fine to pass through.
> 
> It was an experience I won't soon forget. Haha.


$750 looks like a 2/2 on Craigslist, maybe the same the RE agent showed you. In Mexico (even TJ), most houses or apartments aren't advertised online or showed off by real-estate pros and the ones that are tend to be high end. More often rentals have a sign posted in the window or get advertised by gossip. Set up in a hotel for a while, walk the hood and ask around. 
That pedestrian path from the foot of the Revo, throught a failing tourist mall, over the huge depressing homeless encampment, El Bordo, and on to the U.S. entry station can be dangerous at night, and not too pretty during the day either.


----------

